
It's Harder to Get an Uber or Lyft If Black - dforrestwilson1
http://time.com/4551521/uber-lyft-black-discrimination/
======
koolba
Why bother showing your name to the driver before the ride starts?

I understand the need for the reverse. As a customer you want to know the type
of car, color, and the name/pic of the driver helps identify them as well.

But unless you're going to show a pic of the passenger to the driver with the
intention of the driver being able to spot them (which would lead to MUCH
worse things than "Tyrone" not getting a ride), I see no point of giving any
info about the passenger besides a statistical star rating.

